# ES Audio 10" Midbass Drivers



## lsm

Eric built these for me to pair up with my horns. They will be mounted in the floor of my Challenger. Can't wait to hear them! BTW they're 2 ohm drivers!


----------



## lsm

The mids are going here:


----------



## jwsewell01

SEXY!


----------



## sqguy

Niiiiicccceeeee!!!


----------



## danssoslow

Purty!


----------



## SQram

Whoaa...10" HE midbass, neo motors, 2 ohm coil?

Very, very nice. Look forward to your impressions!


----------



## funkalicious

Mounting depth and enclosure information?


----------



## enigma

So sexy and so jealous lol


----------



## lsm

funkalicious said:


> Mounting depth and enclosure information?


I'll let Eric chime in with the specs.


----------



## oabeieo

lsm said:


> Eric built these for me to pair up with my horns. They will be mounted in the floor of my Challenger. Can't wait to hear them! BTW they're 2 ohm drivers!



It really drives me crazy when someone has a "special" set of speakers I can't have. 

Super jealous!!!!


----------



## lsm

oabeieo said:


> It really drives me crazy when someone has a "special" set of speakers I can't have.
> 
> Super jealous!!!!


I'm sure these will be available for purchase soon.


----------



## Eric Stevens

I dont have the physical dimensions with me, quick specs are 2 ohm minimum impedance DCR1.8 oms SPLo 96+ dB 1w/1m 5.5 mm coil overhang one way. Fs 48 Hz, Qts ~ .2 has a full copper pole sleeve with aluminum shorting ring on the coil OD. Wish I was putting them in my own car .


----------



## jpeezy

Eric Stevens said:


> I dont have the physical dimensions with me, quick specs are 2 ohm minimum impedance DCR1.8 oms SPLo 96+ dB 1w/1m 5.5 mm coil overhang one way. Fs 48 Hz, Qts ~ .2 has a full copper pole sleeve with aluminum shorting ring on the coil OD. Wish I was putting them in my own car .


To early for a retail price on these, and if you can what is mounting depth, in case i missed it drooling.


----------



## Count FurFur

Eric Stevens said:


> I dont have the physical dimensions with me, quick specs are 2 ohm minimum impedance DCR1.8 oms SPLo 96+ dB 1w/1m 5.5 mm coil overhang one way. Fs 48 Hz, Qts ~ .2 has a full copper pole sleeve with aluminum shorting ring on the coil OD. Wish I was putting them in my own car .


Can you use these alone in a 2 way with your horns? Solid midbass?


----------



## funkalicious

Holy crap. Those sound and look like bad ass mofos! Me want.


----------



## Eric Stevens

Count FurFur said:


> Can you use these alone in a 2 way with your horns? Solid midbass?


Yes they would work in a 2 way with the horn. It will still need a subwoofer for below 60-70 Hz


----------



## Count FurFur

Eric Stevens said:


> Yes they would work in a 2 way with the horn. It will still need a subwoofer for below 60-70 Hz


I'm still waiting for a pm reply lol


----------



## Eric Stevens

Count FurFur said:


> I'm still waiting for a pm reply lol


I replied on 2/8/16. I just resent the message.


----------



## probillygun

WoW! thats a bad ass midbass driver! Nice job Eric!


----------



## SQPhantom

now that is nice!


----------



## All-Or-Nothing

If I ever install these power window kits and get rid of the crank handle I am gonna try for something like this.




but down in the floor would not be too hard.


*off to take some measurements*


----------



## lsm

Looks like they're gonna fit in the kicks after all...


----------



## funkalicious

That is friggin' beautiful, man. Your front stage speaker positioning would be a dream come true for me. Can't wait to see them installed and integrated.


----------



## oabeieo

I just went through all 300 of those pics with absolute jealousy. 

Man I wish so bad I had time to do that kind of stuff. 


Anyway , what a bad ass build this will he a Buick GN killer! 

This looks like a end all car. Those custom horns are so sick. 
Are they 2" throat? They look big! 

Did Eric help you make them. They look like the stuff his horns are made out of. 

That rear deck is off the chain . I love it! 
I have never went across the country to hear a car stereo but I actually would pack up the family and drive where ever I need to go to listen to this. I'm not kidding either this is seriously bad ass man. Awesome build in every way. 
I can't say enough how sick this build is. Wow .


----------



## fish

Freakin' awesome! I hope Eric can release the full T/S & physical specs soon.


----------



## lsm

oabeieo said:


> I just went through all 300 of those pics with absolute jealousy.
> 
> Man I wish so bad I had time to do that kind of stuff.
> 
> 
> Anyway , what a bad ass build this will he a Buick GN killer!
> 
> This looks like a end all car. Those custom horns are so sick.
> Are they 2" throat? They look big!
> 
> Did Eric help you make them. They look like the stuff his horns are made out of.
> 
> That rear deck is off the chain . I love it!
> I have never went across the country to hear a car stereo but I actually would pack up the family and drive where ever I need to go to listen to this. I'm not kidding either this is seriously bad ass man. Awesome build in every way.
> I can't say enough how sick this build is. Wow .


Thanks! This system has been in the planning phase (in my head) for something like 20 years... I finally started saving and making real plans about four years ago. I'm very happy with everything so far. Fish did a great job on the trunk, so clean and classy looking. After that was done I had to start saving again so the car sat for another 2 years waiting for the next go around. During that time I came up with the idea to sink the horns into the firewall, and after a bunch of measuring, drilling, and cutting they finally fit. From there I left it to the professionals to weld and reinforce it properly. 

I hope it is a GN killer cause that's what I'm shooting for!

The horns are off the shelf large mouth bodies that Eric trimmed down for me to better fit my application; the motors are standard 1" throat Ultra's. They are mounted forward of my clutch & brake pedals, going into the engine compartment about 4-6". I had a choice when I started on the horns to either get some TAD's and mount the horns at the edge of the dash or use the Ultra's and get them deep into the firewall. After some discussions with Eric and Matt I decided to go for the firewall modifications. 

I had the rear deck motorized so that the Milbert will move forward allowing access to the gain pots, fuse, etc... The plan is to be able to push a button on my remote that will move both front seats forward, then motorize the rear seats down and finally move the Milbert forward. 

I'm in Chicagoland and you're welcome to come listen to it anytime once it's finished. I plan to show the car often and am hoping to get an invitation to Finals this year if I can get enough points. Hopefully that's a little closer to you. If not we'll work something out. I'm very happy to let anyone audition my cars and appreciate the feedback. 

Thanks again for the compliments!


----------



## Victor_inox

Those cones looks too heavy for mid bass drivers, more like subs, hopefully I`m wrong but I`d love to see some measurements.


----------



## Eric Stevens

Victor_inox said:


> Those cones looks too heavy for mid bass drivers, more like subs, hopefully I`m wrong but I`d love to see some measurements.


They are a light water proof paper cone with a treated cloth M-Roll surround. MMD is around 40 grams by memory and senstivity is 96.5 dB 1w/1m

I will post up the full parameters shortly along with frequency and impedance, been very busy getting other details finished.


----------



## Victor_inox

Eric Stevens said:


> They are a light water proof paper cone with a treated cloth M-Roll surround. MMD is around 40 grams by memory and senstivity is 96.5 dB 1w/1m
> 
> I will post up the full parameters shortly along with frequency and impedance, been very busy getting other details finished.


Impressive,please do.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## lsm

Here's a few update pics:


----------



## Se7en

Sick... That is all.


----------



## sonikaccord

Custom B&Cs??? Wow...that's a solid foundation to build a speaker on!! 

I wanted to do kicks like that, but I don't have the skills...Want to do it for me??


----------



## lsm

sonikaccord said:


> I wanted to do kicks like that, but I don't have the skills...Want to do it for me??


I don't have the skills either so I sent the car to Little Shop Mfg. They're a custom car and truck builder in Tennessee. They're also the ones who installed the horns in the firewall.


----------



## ZapcoTravis

Sweet


----------



## lsm




----------



## beak81champ

Wow...just wow!


----------



## Teddydolan

Guess I'm one of the only people that likes "balls to the wall" loud. All of these single midbass drivers with horns. I need 2 or 3 per side on at least 1000 rms per door


----------



## bassfromspace

If you need 1000 watts rms and 2 or 3 drivers per side, you're not doing something right.


----------



## Teddydolan

Naw. I just like it loud inside and outside of the car. Im from central Florida. We do it a little differently here. I do love clarity, but i prefer to take what someone puts in a sound quailty setup and multiply it by 4. When it gets that loud you can throw all that imaging talk out the window.


----------



## Lou Frasier2

:lurk::lurk:


----------



## Victor_inox

Lou Frasier2 said:


> :lurk::lurk:


pass some to me please...


----------



## oabeieo

Teddydolan said:


> Naw. I just like it loud inside and outside of the car. Im from central Florida. We do it a little differently here. I do love clarity, but i prefer to take what someone puts in a sound quailty setup and multiply it by 4. When it gets that loud you can throw all that imaging talk out the window.


What does "naw"mean? Is that a brand? 
If so can you post a link. Thanks


----------



## T3mpest

oabeieo said:


> What does "naw"mean? Is that a brand?
> If so can you post a link. Thanks


slang for "no". Florida is full of cars running lots of pro audio, horns outside the vehicle, etc. Sounds ungodly terrible, but they think it's "loud and clear", so good for them I suppose. Many of them aren't THAT loud when you get close I've noticed. It may cancellation in certain frequency ranges or maybe I just expect more out of them, but most cars loaded with mids and bullet tweets don't seem THAT much louder than the louder pro audio SQ cars I've been in, including my own. He is right, the presentation is a lot different.


----------



## rton20s

Teddydolan said:


> Naw. I just like it loud inside and outside of the car. Im from central Florida. We do it a little differently here. I do love clarity, but i prefer to take what someone puts in a sound quailty setup, take a dump on it and multiply it by 4. When it gets that loud you can throw all that imaging talk and any semblance of sound quality out the window.


----------



## Teddydolan

Well, actually they use the same drivers that y'all are using with the Eric Stevens horns. Unfortunately, most of those guys don't use a sound processor or sharp enough crossover points. I agree, most of them sound like the p.a. systems in a ballpark. But, saying that something won't sound good for the mere fact that I want double the drivers that you do is a very myopic point of view.


----------



## Lou Frasier2

damn bro,where were you 4 months ago


----------



## Teddydolan

Lol! I know. Honestly, I forgot my password. Then I got a new job, 2 small kids, golf, and working on rebuilding my entire system. So very busy. Just finished making a mold of my doors to beef up my front stage. Either a 10 and two 8s. Or four 8s. And yes....1000rms per door of class a/b power.


----------



## Lou Frasier2

if it sounds good to you than that is all that matters


----------



## Teddydolan

Eric Stevens said:


> I dont have the physical dimensions with me, quick specs are 2 ohm minimum impedance DCR1.8 oms SPLo 96+ dB 1w/1m 5.5 mm coil overhang one way. Fs 48 Hz, Qts ~ .2 has a full copper pole sleeve with aluminum shorting ring on the coil OD. Wish I was putting them in my own car .


What is the power handling and price range for these? A 2ohm 10" would be perfect for what I need and I have a 4way setup so I can cross these higher in order to put more power to them.


----------



## oabeieo

Teddydolan said:


> What is the power handling and price range for these? A 2ohm 10" would be perfect for what I need and I have a 4way setup so I can cross these higher in order to put more power to them.



If you want just loud . Get some PRVs. 
They will get loud loud and handle all the power you want. If your going to cross higher there's better for that. 

Eric's drivers were made to be efficient and play a bit lower than what's available just for sq cars. .....
I'm just saying you'll get better performance if you stick with a brand that's meant to be driven balls to the wall. And if you " x it by 4", like you said , you'll be at 2ohms what more do you want. 8ohm PRVs would do just want you want. 


It's like taking 4 lexus cars stacking them on top of each other and calling it a semi. Just buy the dam semi


----------



## Teddydolan

Can agree with that. Thinking about either prv, ds18, crescendo ultra neo, or the orion hccc104nhp. Really leaning towards those being that im crossing at 180hz/24db. The orions are 103db efficient and can handle 700rms. Since im only running 2 10s instead of my original idea of 3, i gotta have a load of power and high efficiency. I recently heard them at my local installer and they are sick. Actually sound really well as long as you have good eq and a strong midbass already


----------



## lsm

Here's the finished kickpanel:


----------



## Teddydolan

That looks awesome! I wish i could put a 10 in my kicks, but i drive a suburban and they have all sorts of modules and wires on the passenger side. But, you did a really nice job on those. Bet that sounds sweet.


----------



## Guest

Fantastic job on getting those 10" midbass in the kicks.... really superb job....

Also, I 've never seen HLCD pushed so far into the firwall/kick area... That sir is worth the price of admission to see such a well done HLCD install.... Absolutely wonderful...!


----------



## funkalicious

Love the kicks :thumbsup:! Will there be any frequency response problems with the horn mouth partially blocked? Any pics with the grill attached to the kicks?


----------



## oabeieo

Wow....... totally speechless. Man that is legit !


----------



## T3mpest

Was that kickpanel built off the factory part or did you just make a mold of it?


----------



## pocket5s

looks like the design and location was changed a bit? The metal 'ring' that is shown in post 35 doesn't look to be in use in the final version. Or are the pics just deceiving my eyes?


----------



## lsm

pocket5s said:


> looks like the design and location was changed a bit? The metal 'ring' that is shown in post 35 doesn't look to be in use in the final version. Or are the pics just deceiving my eyes?


The steel ring is still there, just tucked behind the trim panel.


----------



## lsm

T3mpest said:


> Was that kickpanel built off the factory part or did you just make a mold of it?


There's about 1/4 of the factory panel left...


----------



## MARLEYMARL

lsm said:


> Eric built these for me to pair up with my horns. They will be mounted in the floor of my Challenger. Can't wait to hear them! BTW they're 2 ohm drivers!


How long did it take to have these made for you?


----------



## MARLEYMARL

Eric Stevens said:


> I dont have the physical dimensions with me, quick specs are 2 ohm minimum impedance DCR1.8 oms SPLo 96+ dB 1w/1m 5.5 mm coil overhang one way. Fs 48 Hz, Qts ~ .2 has a full copper pole sleeve with aluminum shorting ring on the coil OD. Wish I was putting them in my own car .


LSM stated these 10s were made for him. Do you make speakers for people from time to time based on their needs/requirements? If so, how would one go about getting a set made?


----------



## enigma

lsm said:


> Here's the finished kickpanel:



That looks outstanding!!! I wish I could get my horns that far back into the firewall!


----------



## Elgrosso

Awesome indeed.
So that far is better? Or is it more a balance between far & smooth transition with the dash?
(Lsm having both here)


----------



## xxx_busa

Nice looking Midbass & horns, are you using a 5.25 in the doors too ? for you midrange ?


----------



## thehatedguy

Think it is just 10 & horns up there.


----------



## lsm

MARLEYMARL said:


> How long did it take to have these made for you?


Eric made them in about a month. This was before he had officially launched Stevens Audio.


----------



## lsm

thehatedguy said:


> Think it is just 10 & horns up there.


Yes just 10" midbass drivers and large body horns.


----------



## lsm

enigma said:


> That looks outstanding!!! I wish I could get my horns that far back into the firewall!


The horns actually go through the firewall and into the engine compartment. It's all welded up solid now BTW.


----------



## MARLEYMARL

Is the system installed now?


----------



## lsm

MARLEYMARL said:


> Is the system installed now?


It's close but not complete. Give me about a month or so and it'll be done and playing


----------



## BBOYSTEVIE

WOW. That's gotta sound sick once it's done and tuned!


----------



## EricP72

subscribed!


----------



## Ziboogy

Nice


----------



## cageymaru

Waiting for more pictures! How does everything sound to you so far?


----------



## DeLander

Specs and pricing on these ? And, are they available in 4 ohm ? 
I have a Frontier Crew Cab and am really thinking about tearing the hell out of something for a decent midbass install - whether it be doors, kicks, floor, somewhere. ?


----------



## nyquistrate

This install looks amazing. Well done!


----------



## Jscoyne2

The firewall is there to protect you from the heat among other things. Won't the heat be a huge issue? Its definitely going to heat up the little diaphragm

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2

lsm said:


> Here's the finished kickpanel:


So i've been reading up on horn placement and there seems to be an actual bit of aiming for horns. It's not always about getting them as deep and wide as possible, but more of making sure the PLD between the driver side and the passenger side is the same to opposite ears of the person driving. And something along the lines of aiming the line between the middle of the throat and some point on the horns to aim at the opposite side of the car. 

1:15 on this video explaining it. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdEX2WqFqyQ&list=PLCA515799108DB575&index=3

This install makes it look like its fine to just shove it in a corner and not worry about smooth boundary transition or anything. LSM isn't on here anymore but can anyone chime in and answer my quandary? 

I might bump this in the morning. its late..


----------



## nyquistrate

Jscoyne2 said:


> So i've been reading up on horn placement and there seems to be an actual bit of aiming for horns. It's not always about getting them as deep and wide as possible, but more of making sure the PLD between the driver side and the passenger side is the same to opposite ears of the person driving. And something along the lines of aiming the line between the middle of the throat and some point on the horns to aim at the opposite side of the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 1:15 on this video explaining it. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdEX2WqFqyQ&list=PLCA515799108DB575&index=3
> 
> 
> 
> This install makes it look like its fine to just shove it in a corner and not worry about smooth boundary transition or anything. LSM isn't on here anymore but can anyone chime in and answer my quandary?
> 
> 
> 
> I might bump this in the morning. its late..


I can't answer everything you asked but I'll point out that going deeper will lessen path length differences. Wide helps with stage width, which I realize that you know. I don't have nearly the install experience with horns as many in here (only one car). However, I can say that a lot of energy is directed to the opposite side and it's (comparatively) easy to get a solid center. Perhaps the stage width is being prioritized over aiming? I do think that Eric's advice has changed since he first sold horns over twenty years ago. Could be old vs new technique? Hopefully others will chime in about Matt's statement on aiming the center of the horn body.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## pocket5s

Before you jump on the pld hype train, it is over rated for hlcd setups. Yes PLDs matter for two seat systems but if you think it only matters for the horn your are sadly mistaken. 

Everyone goes on and on about about the compression driver and completely fails to account for the midrange. Remember, all these car horn setups play (typically) from the 1200hz range and up and the mids from 80-1200, give or take. So they are just low playing tweeters and most information comes from the midrange. Well, pld happens to matter for those mids too.

In other words if the pld of your compression driver is 10” and your mids are 14+ then it isn’t going to matter overall. 

Also, any pld over 8” isn’t going to be that great. Over 10 is going to take a lot of work to focus and will take a center channel. 12+ is pretty much wasting your time. That’s all for two seat purposes. Single seat it doesn’t matter due to time alignment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2

*Re: ES Audio 10&amp;amp;quot; Midbass Drivers*

Thats actually something I've been wondering as well. The whole 3 way front stage plus sub. If your midbass are in kicks and mid-range in doors and horns against the firewall. The midbass and horns are aligned distance wise pretty closely but any info the door mid plays is going to severely screw with the stage. There is also the issue of different dispersion patterns of cones and horns, even under beaming. 

A 3 way is to keep that imd(??) Or excursion related distortion out of the lower mid-range but it seems to be at a trade off of introducing a lot more issues that having another driver adds.

The ES horns are designed to throw energy at the opposite side of the car by having a longside of the horn follow the contours of a typical dash but the installs i see where the end of mouth is flush with the firewall, or even just way deeper than would be vertically-ish flush with the dash. They all seem to kinda defeat the purpose of the design of that horn. The energy isn't following the lines of the dash anymore. They are just playing under the dash and having who knows what reflections. The long side of the horn is playing directly into the dash and not using the dash as a guide. 

Actually.. I'm gonna make a post about this so its not buried in someones build log.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------

